# My Bond Company Awarded Shady Customer My $12,500 Bond Help Me!!!



## chrisp87 (Sep 14, 2012)

I worked for a shady deadbeat guy and installed a hot mop roof, The job turned out great exactly as it should. A few drops of tar got on his old rotten patio furniture and his old rotten outdoor carpet. I tried to settle and offered to pay for the damage he refused. Long story short he filed a claim against my bond and won. I dont know what to do now. Can i dispute it or fight it? There is NO WAY possible theres the kind of damage he claims. This guy is trying to rip me off everyway possible


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Had an almost identical situation with a customer once on a modified bitumen roof. he didn't attack my insurance/bond though. 

Talk to the people who sold you the bond and ask what your recourse is. Often times insurance companies will award payments just to make problems go away. For them $12k isn't alot of money and would cost more to fight. They'll get it back from you anyways in the form of premiums. Contact your insurance broker, the one who sold you the bond, and if he can't help it's time to find a new broker because he's worthless.

Hopefully some others have some insight. Sorry. Good luck.


----------



## buildpinnacle (Apr 18, 2009)

I would have your lawyer call the bond company. It amazes me the amount of issues that contractors try to handle on their own. It ends up costing them money and time....which is money in your business. EVERY contractor should have a relationship with an attorney. Whether on retainer or specific bill rate, they are a necessary expense to your business. Budget one into your professional fees budget.


----------

